# Have to eat ALL the time!



## 23563 (Dec 6, 2005)

Does anyone else find that with IBS you always have to have a full stomach, or the next time you eat you'll get sick? It's driving me crazy. I'm a small girl and I don't weigh much, but with a fast metabolism and the knowledge that if I eat once I'm already hungry I'll be very uncomfortable, I'm constantly eating. I've gained 10 pounds since the diagnosis and I know I'm not fat, but it still really bothers me. I don't know if there's a way to get around this, or a food that I can eat to make it better. I always eat really healthy food, but still it makes me feel gross. Does this happen to other people?


----------



## 18548 (Apr 10, 2005)

lol yeah kinda get what you mean! i totally lose my appetite when i flare up really badly but generally if i eat too much then i feel #### and if i let myself get too hungry, as soon as i add food we have fun as well! i guess at least when i'm flaring badly food isn't a problem excpet getting enough in! wish i could gain the weight thoug







well i guess i have at least put a lil bit back on!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Gall bladder?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Feeling hungry all the time can be a symptom of gastritis.Some IBSers if it is a waiting too long to eat then eating a big meal sets off symptoms may do better on small frequent meals. Cut what you eat at a sitting in half and eat it twice as often, if you need to make the portions a bit smaller than usual if weight gain is an issue, a bit bigger if weight loss is an issue.K.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I feel hungry all the time too. I mentioned it to my doctor and she said its nothing!


----------

